# Better late than never.



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

So I'm sure you're wondering why I didn't do this a long time ago. I dunno, I just didn't.

My name's Tim as you've guessed, and if you've read the Facebook thread you'd know my full name. I've been riding for a little over 10 years now. 

I live in Virginia and I board my one and only horse at Lambert Quarter Horses in Powhatan. It's a small five horse private operation, but it has everything I need. 

I generally show locally but I do prefer larger shows. I find they actually simplify things, but at the same time they keep me occupied more. Boredom kills me and my horse I think.

I strictly show western but I've done my fair share of english riding as well. I've competed in showmanship (my least favorite), pleasure (my favorite), horsemanship, and working western pattern (a 4-H invention that fits between horsemanship and reining.) Showing really makes horseback riding for me. It occupies my time and it's so easy to get caught up in, it really lends a sense of purpose.

I'm attending a transfer college right now and driving from home. Otherwise I don't think I'd get to ride besides on holidays. I've got my eyes on William & Mary for my four year. 

My horse's name is Invest In Gadgets but you can just call him Gadget, turd, or any obscenity you wish to hurl in time of frustration. At least I do anyways... He's strictly 8 according to the AQHA but he wont really be 8 until April. He a 15.3 chestnut Quarter Horse gelding with a blaze and no other markings. The range of facial expressions he's capable of would amaze you, honestly, it's not hard to know exactly he would say sometimes if he could talk. He'd probably curse me back sometimes, but I think he'd thank me for scratching his neck. He'll bight you if he doesn't know you, but anyone has permission to fix that with their hands, feet, handy club shaped objects *ahem*... He's actually quite nice normally. You people know enough about my take on training if you've read half my posts. :wink: 

Despite the cursing and the beating (jk), I think we get along very well. I often see a lot of myself in him. He's not a perfect horse by any stretch, but it's a good challenge to improve him every time I ride. Still, I've got enough blue ribbons on my walls to feel like I've done something. I joke a lot, but he really is my world and it would be a sad place without him. Maybe I'll post some pictures of him if I remember. 

Aside from that I'm a 6' 1" male with curly brown hair and a severe love of music and writing. I read too much, but not all that mushy stuff about girls and their first horses. Actually I don't really like horse literature much. It just annoys me. :roll: 

As you now know, I will ramble on if given the chance. Some of you might disagree with me on a variety of topics but I'm quite sure we'd be good friends if we knew each other. I say live and let live when it comes to people and their horses.

Nice to meet all of you!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

yay for Tim's get to know ya post!!!! hehe


PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES!!! :lol:


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Well I have seen u on here alot LOL but late welcome!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome Tim! 
Have fun posting & enjoy it here @ the Horse Forum!!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome to the Horseforum Tim! :wink:


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

welcome  sounds like you really love your horse  cant wait to see some pics


----------

